# antifreeze leak



## lsc1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am new to this forum and it is great. I hsve a 1995 nissan altima that is leaking antifreeze from the timing cover. Is this worth paying to get fix or should I just look for a new motor. Car runs great, starts right up and has 93000 miles. Any good price mechanics in the new york area. Thanks for the help.


----------



## lsc1 (Dec 2, 2008)

*any advise*

Any advise is appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're sure it's the timing cover? It might be seeping out through the head gasket; if so, easy enough to fix.


----------



## lsc1 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Anti-freeze*

Its leaking from the timing cover. Any mechanics in the New York tri state area looking for a job I have one right here for you. Let me know.


----------

